# Drying Marijuana Outdoors?



## anDro (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys, I was wondering if it's possible after harvesting plants to dry them outdoors? I do not have a safe place indoors due to smell and others in the house.

I was thinking of cutting the stalks somewhere near the bottom of each plant before the roots and hanging them on strings somewhere in a forest. I would be planning to string lines of twine from tree to tree and hang the plants upside-down on them.

Is this possible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## halibu_hoodrat (Mar 28, 2007)

Obviously you'd have to do it on days that it's not going to rain. I don't know for sure how well it would work, but one thing I do know is that if you dry pot in the sun, it will lower the potency. So, if you so it, you'll want to do it in the shade.


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey andro hoodrat is corect and you can hang them in the woods find a place thats really shady and if you find some bushes or small trees all you have to do is hang the forks of the plant in a fork of a tree or bushes. Keep an eye on them though they will dry faster because of sun and wind. Slim


----------



## anDro (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Is there any other sort of drying box or something I could construct for the outdoors to clip the buds and place them in?

It's just the smell factor indoors that will obviously become a problem with other "non-dopers" in the house.


----------



## anDro (Mar 29, 2007)

Also, when harvesting a vast amount of plants (30-40) is it alright to simply snip the buds off the plants right away without hanging the plants first?

I simply do not have the space indoors to hang the giant 30-40 plants.


----------



## halibu_hoodrat (Mar 29, 2007)

As for the drying box, I have no idea how you would go about it. However, I've heard one way you can dry plants without hanging them up is to take all the buds off, and put them either on a screen, or in paper bags. With the screen, you could dry indoors, and invest maybe 10 or 15 bucks on an ONA block, or some equivalent odor protection. In the paper bags, the paper will absorb most of the moisture from the buds, and you might have to change the bags a few times.
On an added note, if you're going to simply cut the buds off of the branches, you can regenerate the plants, (if you have enough space), and get a second, maybe even third harvest from them. Go to this link and read the section on "Regeneration".
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html

Good luck!


----------

